

What ever happend to Shawn Fanning?... Shawn who? - Ultrapreneur
http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB114555103689831356-JHL8J7AXfgbiQVFS1qzz1HHYixc_20060517.html

======
Tichy
Well I remembered his name, so the "Shawn who?" seems rather out of place.
Shawn Fanning's place in history is irrefutable, I suppose.

------
dcurtis
What ever happened to Shawn Fanning? Nothing. So why is wsj doing an article
on him?

------
sharpshoot
rapture - which is a gaming social network is his next big venture, in
addition to his work with snocap

------
alaskamiller
Without reading the article I'll say: 1) snocap, which does decent business
with myspace and other social networks to sell music, 2) rupture.com, a WoW
gaming social network

~~~
alaskamiller
Now that I've read the article, it appears snocap is trying to tag and secure
music sales online and no one uses it.

